# Food Query



## JHT83 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello,

I just officially got diagnosed with IBS yesterday so am trying to work out the good and the bad food etc. I am most confused around dairy and things like yoghurt etc. Is something like normal greek yoghurt classed as low or high on the FODMAP?

Sorry if this is a stupid question, still getting my head round things.

Thanks in advance

J


----------



## fodmapenemy (Jun 2, 2015)

It depends on the person. I usually suggest that people abstain from all dairy (except for hard cheeses like mozzarella) for a month. Then add back in greek yogurt and see if any of your symptoms come back. Most people can handle greek yogurt but some can't. Personally, I find I feel better without it. But keep in mind that lactose free greek yogurt contains all of the same cultures. They just add enzymes so you can digest it.


----------



## Kate Miller (Nov 20, 2014)

Low fodmap is amazing for managing my symptoms! I have a list of recipes

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/FODMAPS/comments/2qlkv9
 to help make it easier!

Also, base the yogurt on carbs. If it's <1g carbs per serving, you're good. Keifer is also lovely, I like the strawberry one.


----------

